# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Cho thuê e 4-45 chỗ đi Sa Pa giá rẻ  call 0944738855

## quangdung12

*Viettrans Cho thuê xe chuyên nghiệp, Uytín, Chất lượng, Xe đời mới, sang trọng, Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình, vui vẻ,cách làm việc đơn giản, nhanh gọn, tiện lợi.

Chúng tôi chuyên 
- Cho thuê xe về quê, đi lễ đầu năm, đi tảo mộ cuối năm
- Cho thuê xe đi khảo sát cung đường
- Cho thuê xe tháng đưa đón cán bộ CNV, đưa đón học sinh
- Cho thuê xe đi du lịch, dã ngoại, đi phượt
- Cho thuê xe cưới, hỏi, xe đi chụp ảnh cưới
- Cho thuê xe đi viếng đám ma, bộc mộ

Với nhiều loại xe: 4 chỗ, 7 chỗ, 16 chỗ, 24-29 chỗ, 35-45 chỗ (có cả nhữngloại xe gầm cao đi cung đường khó, xe hạng sang cao cấp)

Đến với chúng tôi quý khách hoàn toàn an tâm bởi  Uy tín, chất lượng, giácả hợp lý, thái độ phục vụ nhiệt tình, vui vẻ…
Còn ngần ngại gì nữa hãy liên hệ ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn trực tiếp
Mr Nghĩa -  Mobile:0944738855 -  043 9320 020
Email:  info.viettrans@gmail.com / Yahoo: viettrans02
Chúng tôi có những hình thức ký hợp đồng linh hoạt để đáp ứng cho nhu cầu củaquý khách.
 - Ký hợp đồng bằng fax đặt xe theo số fax 043 9320 159
 - Nhắn tin qua điện thoại theo số 0915.702.015
 - Đến trực tiếp vp công ty chúng tôi hoặc chúng tôi có thể để trực tiếpchỗ quý khách để ký hợp đồng.* 
*Địa chỉ vp công ty Viettrans: lô 12A, KhuX2A Yên Sở, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*
http://thuexehanoi.net/thue-xe-o-to-...xe-di-ben-binh
*Công ty viettrans hà nội*
*Add: Số 383 Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Tel: 043 9320020 - Fax: 043 9320159*
*Mr Nghĩa :0973.88.55*
*-       Email:info.viettrans@gmail.com*
*-       y/h: viettrans02*
*-       sky: viettrans_xedulich*
*Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn /* *http://viettrans.vn*/thuexehanoi.net

----------


## quangdung12

*- sky: viettrans_xedulich
Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / http://viettrans.vn/thuexehanoi.net*

----------


## quangdung12

ÔNG TY TNHH TM&DV VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI

Tell: 0439320020 – 0439320159

Hotline: 0944738855 

Yahoo: xedulichvt – viettrans01 – viettrans02

Email: vexedilao@gmail.com

Website: www.xedilao.com

----------


## quangdung12

Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn/ thuxehanoi.net
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!
GIẢM GIÁ 10% CHO KHÁCH HÀNG LÀ HỌC SINH - SINH VIÊN, VĂN PHÒNG DU LỊCH VÀ KHÁCH HÀNG THUÊ XE SỚM, THUÊ VỚI SỐ LƯỢNG NHIỀU

----------

